# Curious Discovery While Ordering From Shars



## Charles Spencer (Jun 16, 2016)

I wanted to get a couple more tool holders for my import QCTP.  I had considered making them, but the cost of materials and time vs. the low price of imports decided against that.  I've got plenty of other stuff to do.

And yes, I can see it now, "making it is the fun part... you should buy Aloris, Dorian, etc..."

Nope.


Anyway, I went to the Shars web site and saw an AXA tool holder marked "XL" that would hold a 5/8" bit.  That sounded good, but they were out of stock:

http://www.shars.com/boring-turning-and-facing-holder-2-type-102-xl-axa






So I decided to check "Discount Machine" on ebay, which is Shars as far as I know.  I found this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/351293554705





More than 10 available. 


Now why would they be available for the same price on their web page and ebay yet only one of them have it?  That's kind of odd.  Especially when you consider that the profit will be at least slightly less selling it through ebay.


----------



## CraigB1960 (Jun 17, 2016)

The only thing I can think of is when they list on eBay, they are listing multiple available units, so they have to put aside those units in reserve.


----------



## Dan_S (Jun 17, 2016)

CraigB1960 said:


> The only thing I can think of is when they list on eBay, they are listing multiple available units, so they have to put aside those units in reserve.



This is almost guaranteed to be the case!


----------



## intjonmiller (Jun 17, 2016)

Precisely. You get dinged by eBay/Amazon/etc. if they sell an item then have to cancel it because stock is not available. A certain number of those is considered reasonable, because they know that most people are operating through multiple sales channels, but after enough of them it affects your performance scores. Amazon is particularly strict about it.


----------



## dlane (Jun 17, 2016)

I checked Shars a year ago for one of those and they were out of stock then too


----------



## royesses (Jun 17, 2016)

I've been told while they are both the same stores the ebay store is in California and the Shars store is in Illinois. Different inventories.


----------



## intjonmiller (Jun 17, 2016)

I've ordered from both and they have always shipped from St Charles, Illinois. And the order confirmation specifically says, "Discount Machine Shop, a division of Shars." Brian handles all the eBay orders.


----------



## intjonmiller (Jun 17, 2016)

It wouldn't surprise me if they also ship out of a California warehouse. Lots of Chinese-sourced goods are warehoused and shipped from west coast locations so they don't have to pay to ship them to another warehouse somewhere else, only to ship them back to a buyer in California, for instance. But I've only ever seen tracking and labels from St Charles when ordering from Shars or Discount Machine.


----------



## 4GSR (Jun 17, 2016)

When a container full stuff comes in port from China, rather its in California, Texas, New Jersey, etc.  Believe it or not, you pay the same in shipping fees to get it from port to your warehouse.  So it doesn't matter if it is shipped from California or Illinois to your house, the product is the same price.  Yeah, it don't make sense, thanks to global manufacturing!


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 18, 2016)

There web site isn't updated near as often as there eBay store. If you call they usually will have it.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 18, 2016)

i just bought the same 5/8" holder from discount machine last week, it works great!
it was shipped from, IL. it took 4 days to get here, usps


----------



## Andre (Jun 19, 2016)

If you notice the laser engraved part number above the "SHARS" logo on the tool holder is different between them. Suffix 101 and 102. Probably to designate sale locations between Shars and eBay


----------



## hman (Jun 19, 2016)

Actually, the 101 and 102 designate slightly different tool holders.  The U shaped slot has a flat bottom on the 101.  The bottom of the slot has a lengthwise v-notch in the 102, to help hold boring bars and other round tool bits.

The numbering system is pretty universal amongst all the Chinese tool holders I've ever come across.  By the way, 104 is a holder for large round boring bars, 107 for parting blades, 110 is a knurl. and 116 is a double-ended 60º carbide insert tool (I think for threading).


----------



## NCjeeper (Jun 26, 2016)

Hah, I did the same thing and ordered 2 from Ebay.


----------



## pineyfolks (Jun 27, 2016)

Shars tools on eBay always seem cheaper and with free shipping on most of it I rarely use their website except for locating a product number.


----------

